# how to get small sunfish to eat pellets ??



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

guys, I went to the don valley brick works, caught
by line and hook 3 small ones on bread. The big bluegills and sunfish take the bread no problem at the pond.
But the 3 small ones now in my tank will only eat insects, not pellets. It is obvious the larger ones in the pond have 
aqcuired a taste for bread. 
So how do I train the little guys in the tank to eat pellets ??

thanks


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Most fish just eat anything when they are hungry, wait a few days, they will catch on to the fact that the pellets are food.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Any photos?


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

here is the picture


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

they's pretty


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

nice fish, I see them all the time when I got fishing, not something I like seeing since we go for bass and they taste amazing. Beautiful fish, just not for eating  . Just be aware that these fish are capable of getting up to about 7 inches, looks like a green sunfish to me, but don't quote me on that one. I wanted to get a bluegill but they are just insanely aggressive.

How big is your tank?
Wild caught fish are sometimes pickier eaters since they are accustomed to live foods, if you provide them with live foods it will be hard to get them to take prepared foods such as pellets and such. When fish are starving, they eat anything that hits the water, sunfish eat insects on the surface of the water as well so they should be stimulated by the flakes or pellets hitting the surface.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

90 gallons


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

In that case they should be fine in that tank. Hopefully they start eating, they will starve and eat anything they see so just be patient. They are probably coping with stress since a lake compared to a tank is a radical change.


----------

